

Intel Optane in 2016 - oneiric
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/architecture-and-technology/non-volatile-memory.html

======
wyldfire
> " innovative cross point structure of perpendicular wires"

Are they really "wires"? Or is it fabricated in some kind of 3d litography?

This kind of new manufacturing technique strikes me as one that will take some
time to mature.

But anyways, it's pretty interesting. How could/should OS paging change when
this arrives? Do we need another tier or will they just consider this as
faster swap?

Is this appropriate for other marketplaces where intel doesn't dominate
(mobile)?

